# [SOLVED]Network Setup Is Breaking Shutdown

## Duck Man

I haven't been able to do a clean shutdown for over a year now. Finally today I chanced upon the reason why. The problem I am having that if I poweroff or reboot it gets part way through the shut down sequence and then it just stops. I could never do anything before today but today I went into single user mode and it got stuck at the same point in the service stopping. This time I could Ctrl+C though and it turned out that for some reason it can't stop openvpn/br0. Looking through my configs and such I discovered I have a dependency loop. openvpn depends on net and I have my bridge dependent on openvpn. I don;t know how to config things now. Open vpn need eth0 I believe to be able to listen to incoming connection. br0 needs openvpn because openvpn is what creates tap0. And this is where my knowledge of the subject ends. Any idea would be great.  :Smile: Last edited by Duck Man on Tue Apr 21, 2009 3:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Change the openvpn dependency to depend specifically on net.eth0, rather than just net.  Let br0 depend on openvpn and net.eth0.

----------

## Duck Man

That does the trick.  :Smile:  I hope I can remember to keep it like that though.

Thank you very much

----------

